# [ 2011 ] Azul Sensatori Hotel, by Karisma [merged]



## Live2Travel (Nov 29, 2011)

We are looking at trading into this hotel.  However, it doesn't appear that there are units with kitchens.  The descriptions indicate that it is an all-inclusive hotel...does that mean if we trade in we get the benefits of the all-inclusive?  Or is that extra?


----------



## kenie (Nov 30, 2011)

Live2Travel said:


> We are looking at trading into this hotel.  However, it doesn't appear that there are units with kitchens.  The descriptions indicate that it is an all-inclusive hotel...does that mean if we trade in we get the benefits of the all-inclusive?  Or is that extra?



Once you start the check-out process and go to the next screen or so, there will be a break-down of the All-Inclusive costs per person, per day.

REQUIRED RESORT CHARGES
MANDATORY ALL-INCLUSIVE/MEAL PLAN FEES. Fees are payable to the resort and subject to change without notice. EXOTICS GOURMET INCLUSIVE SPECIAL: Only 1 promotion per Interval International membership.Maximum of 2 adults at the promo rate. Payment of double occupancy, 2 adults, required. Taxes and gratuities included. If child 3-12 years is 3rd occupant in FAJA unit, rate is 50 % of the adult rate. Payment of minimum of 4 nights required. Maximum 7 nights at the promotional rate. Applicable only to members who have not been to the resort on a promotion in the past . AUGUST 27-DECEMBER 22, 2011: USD 108 per night, per person . DECEMBER 23-31, 2011: USD 186 per night, per person . JANUARY 1-MAY 27, 2012: USD 156 per night, per person . MAY 28-AUGUST 26, 2012: USD 138 per night, per person.‚ AUGUST 27-DECEMBER 22, 2012: USD 126 per night, per person . For prepayment, all-inclusive program details, rates for additional nights, adult guest in FAJA unit, or units, contact memberservices@exotictravelers.com 



We were tempted to pick up 1 of the Ebay travel packages for $800 for 2 people for 7 days.
I talked to the travel agency and was assured that they were the same package you would get from Expedia, etc, except you had to sit through a 2 hour presentation. So a typical timeshare set-up.
We still might do it in 2013. It might be nice to add it to the end of a stay at 1 of the Royals.


----------



## Live2Travel (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information.  It didn't even occur to me to start going through the process of checking out to get the details!  Now I know better for next time  .


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 1, 2011)

My assistant went there on her honeymoon and loved it so much they bought.  Definitely want to check it out via II exchange, even though it's AI.  Owners get a real discount on the AI as well as rental prices.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jan 13, 2012)

*Azul Sensatori Hotel, by Karisma [merged]*

I'm considering an exchange for my daughter through Interval to Azul Sensatori Hotel, by Karisma in Puerto Morelos.   Any fellow TUG-ers have experience with the resort, and in particular, the all-inclusive fee?   I have not seen a resort review on TUG.  

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## svwoude (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike - I was looking at these weeks also, and I came to the conclusion that I could just rent directly from them for about the same price, after paying the AI fee
I decided to pass altogether though ( I can't possibly eat or drink as much as they want for AI fees! 

Steve


----------



## BoaterMike (Jan 14, 2012)

svwoude said:


> Mike - I was looking at these weeks also, and I came to the conclusion that I could just rent directly from them for about the same price, after paying the AI fee
> I decided to pass altogether though ( I can't possibly eat or drink as much as they want for AI fees!
> 
> Steve



Thanks for the feedback Steve.  I had a feeling that it could be the case to fill unoccupied rooms and collect AI fees.


Mike


----------



## BoaterMike (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is the response I received from II in the event someone else is interested:  

DECEMBER 23-31, 2011:        USD 186 per night, per person .
JANUARY 1-MAY 27, 2012:      USD 156 per night, per person .
MAY 28-AUGUST 26, 2012:      USD 138 per night, per person.
AUGUST 27-DECEMBER 22, 2012: USD 126 per night, per person .

The all-inclusive fee is mandatory to stay at this property. 

Mike


----------



## Zib (Sep 4, 2012)

*Anyone know Azul Sensatori Hotel in Cancun?*

Has anyone been to Azul Sensatori Hotel by Karisma in Cancun?
I have a friend who wants to go there on her honeymoon and asked me about it.  They want All Inclusive and can get in here in a studio.  It looks good online and all reviews that I've found online (Trip Advisor) have been very good except one.  But I thought one out of a dozen or more was pretty good.  But I trust TUGGERS most, so what do you think?  They are counting on my recomendation but I told them I didn't know anything about that resort, but I knew where I might find out.  Anyone been there?  What do you think?  Thanks so much!


----------



## BoaterMike (Sep 4, 2012)

Last time I looked at it for an AC exchange for my DW we thought the AI price was very steep.  Have they checked the AI price?   For whatever reason it seems that there is often availability when there is not much else available in Cancun or Riviera Maya.  

I would also note that this property in in Puerto Morelos, which is 15 - 20 miles south of Cancun.  This is not a bad location or a nice honeymoon spot and offers nice beaches and good snorkeling.   But, if they want the nightlife of Cancun, they would be looking at bus or other transportation.  PM is a much more laid back than Cancun.     

Mike


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Sep 4, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Here is the response I received from II in the event someone else is interested:
> 
> DECEMBER 23-31, 2011:        USD 186 per night, per person .
> JANUARY 1-MAY 27, 2012:      USD 156 per night, per person .
> ...



That's not a very good deal at all...


----------



## scottandmonica (Feb 26, 2014)

My wife and I just returned from the Azul Sensatori all inclusive resort for our honeymoon, and I have to say that we were completely blown away!  Yes, the AI fees are more then the average all inclusive resort, however the food, drink and services was way beyond our expectations.  When they say Gourmet All Inclusive - they mean it. No runny eggs for breakfast, no tasteless buffet food here... everything we ate was amazing!  No lines, no crowds, plenty of room at all of the swim up bars, serving top shelf drinks... with LONG POURS.. nothing watered down for sure!  Never a sense that they would serve you faster or better if you tipped.. leave your $ in the room safe and enjoy your vacation!

If you are looking for a ABOVE average experience without all of the 20 somethings doing beer bongs in the pool... pay a bit more and experience something truly amazing... yes this place is WORTH it!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2014)

Scott and Monica - if you bought a timeshare while on your trip, you should rescind immediately - you can buy timeshares in Mexico for pennies on the dollar....


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 26, 2014)

Quite a glowing recommendation.   And interestingly, it's a first post.  OP, I hope   You give us reason to believe it.  (Sorry Denise.  Had to say it. )
Mike


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 26, 2014)

I smell a shill.


----------



## scottandmonica (Feb 27, 2014)

wow, what a warm bunch you all are... thanks for the welcome, hopeful one day I can insult you back as well.

Yes, I purchased their vacation deal while I was there... and now doing some research I have discovered that I could have purchased more weeks for less then I spent at the resort.. however it's after the 5 day rescind period... so what am I suppose to do about that? nada!  I've got to live with my dissension don't I?

I read this post, and saw that some other members were asking about the higher then normal AI fees... So, I was giving my account of why I believed them to be in order.. Yes I have stayed at All Inclusive resorts before in the past... this one exceed my expectations... that's all, just my first hand experiences with the property... that's all.


----------



## scottandmonica (Feb 27, 2014)

by the way.... what is a SHILL?  Passepartout, I would hope you could help out a first timer here...


----------



## scottandmonica (Feb 27, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Scott and Monica - if you bought a timeshare while on your trip, you should rescind immediately - you can buy timeshares in Mexico for pennies on the dollar....



Thanks for the tip Denise, unfortunately its past the 5 days... Im stuck with it... believe it or not, its not the worst purchase I've ever made... (doesn't say much for my track record).


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 27, 2014)

scottandmonica said:


> by the way.... what is a SHILL?  Passepartout, I would hope you could help out a first timer here...



No intention to insult, but usually, when a first time poster/new member shows up out of the blue with an overly glowing report on a very (imo) over/or highly priced AI stay in a thinly discussed resort, they have a stake in it. Either they are setting us up to post a commercial scam of some sort.

A shill is someone who self-promotes a product or service. Like someone who broadcasts how wonderful a certain stock he owns is in the hope that it's price will increase so that he can sell his stake at a profit.

After your second post it seem more a situation that you've swallowed a whole lot of the developer's Kool-Aid. We are sorry that you are beyond the rescission period and wish we'd had a chance to discuss this with you earlier, but as you are aware, it's water under the bridge. Stick around TUG. Learn how to use what you bought. We wish you well.

Jim


----------



## scottandmonica (Feb 27, 2014)

hi Jim.... no worries.... just trying to figure out what I bought.

The good news is that there are no ongoing maintenance fees... one time purchase and that's all... except for the yearly II and trade charges if I choose to do that.  I'm hoping that this is a property that is tradeable.. of course they said it is, and when I called II they said that it should have good trading power.. but I have to wait 30-60 days for my II membership to kick in before I can dinnertime if this is true.

What is the best way to see how much trading power I may have??


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2014)

scottandmonica said:


> What is the best way to see how much trading power I may have??



Trading power is a secret that is closely guarded by II, but we do know that there is far more supply than demand for Mexico, and that most people do not want to pay a mandatory all-inclusive fee, so I think that II told you what you wanted to hear.  In general, TS's in Mexico have low to medium trading power.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 27, 2014)

Hard to tell. Maybe someone more familiar with II can look it up. I am not one. I tried looking up your resort in the reviews, and there are none. You have the right now, as a TUG member, to post a review. Make it detailed.  This will give you credit towards your membership renewal, and let other TUGgers know about this resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2014)

There is nothing that you can look up in II - it's not a points system, and they don't disclose trading power.  What we know, we know from experience.


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 27, 2014)

scottandmonica said:


> wow, what a warm bunch you all are... thanks for the welcome, hopeful one day I can insult you back as well.



No insults intended, Scott and Monica.  Please understand that reviving a rather old thread with a glowing recommendation, without much background or introduction is often indicative of phony post.  You can find hundreds of them on TripAdvisor and from time to time on Tug.  

In any event, welcome to the board and sharing a little more background.  Sorry to hear of your disappointment with your purchase. 

Mike


----------



## scottandmonica (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Mike,

I'm not disappointed with my purchase... I now know that I could have found a better price on the used market... but I cant do anything about that now... The property is great, and the AI rate for us is much less then the regular price available...  Yes its on the expensive side, but for what we got, I thought there was fair value.

as for this being an old thread, I just searched for Sensatori to see what I could find here on this property.

thanks for the welcome, I'm learning a lot now on here...


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi - Scott or Monica?  

When you use the search function, look at the date of the thread before adding your post.  If it's years old, it usually better to start a new thread.


----------

